# 625 collet nut thread



## woodman6083 (Dec 19, 2011)

I broke the collet nut on my dewalt 625 router. Does any one know what the thread is on the shaft 3/4x22 or what. I messed up the threads and want to get a die to recut them. tried every where else . Thanks for your help.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

woodman6083 said:


> I broke the collet nut on my dewalt 625 router. Does any one know what the thread is on the shaft 3/4x22 or what.


Hi Dan and welcome to the forum!

The DW625 is a European design, so the threads are all metric. Sorry I can't help with the size. If nobody else answers I'll put a caliper on one of mine tomorrow and post the results (I think it's something like M18 x 1 from memory but I don't have a machine sitting here to check). The price of those dies over here is about what a new armature and shaft would cost

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dan

Use the item below, it should have one in set that will do the job

Amazon.com: Nicholson 33024 Thread Restoring Files, 4-Piece: Home Improvement

OR

Nicholson 33024 Thread Restoring File Set with Pouch

OR
Ask a mate that is a auto mechanics most have a set in the tool box maybe he will let you use one for just a little bit.. 
But if his name is ????? ask him to do it for you..  but I would let you " borrow" my Snap-On set ..
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?item_ID=56049&group_ID=1148

Size below
http://www.precisebits.com/products/equipment/er_colletnut.asp
====
===



woodman6083 said:


> I broke the collet nut on my dewalt 625 router. Does any one know what the thread is on the shaft 3/4x22 or what. I messed up the threads and want to get a die to recut them. tried every where else . Thanks for your help.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now that's what I mean when I say that I learn something new every time I log onto the forum, I've never seen a set of thread restoring tools like that Bob.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

I'm a old gear head ,have many of my old tools in the shop they do come in handy, at one time it was Snap-On tools for me not routers.

But I did dump all the small eng.tools and the big hvy.equipment tools (Cat.D9 stuff ) 4" sockets etc. on eBay about a year or two ago or so I'm getting better about being a hoarder of things  but now the routers are/have taking the place for tools for me  LOL

http://www.aetv.com/hoarders/

====



harrysin said:


> Now that's what I mean when I say that I learn something new every time I log onto the forum, I've never seen a set of thread restoring tools like that Bob.


----------



## woodman6083 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I took it to a machine shop here and they were able to file the thread and I just put it back together and it works fine. It turned on a little hard but no cross theading and I set it up with my above table bit extension so it will not have to come apart for a long time. So I am good to go. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, I use my mine all the time; it's a great set. Some of the metric and US stuff is close in size and rather than squinting under a light I just test with the set.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey, BJ.. 

Now that Dan has his solution, I'd like to hijack the thread slightly to ask you the difference between the thread restoring tool and a tap&die set. I see snapon says not to use it for cutting new threads; does it lack the taper in the cutters or ??

How are they better for rethreading than a die set?

Any day I learn something new is a good day!

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

Well it's just for chasing the threads more or less ,a tap and die set will cut new threads but most of them need a handle for the job to hold the cutting tools with.and the part needs to come off at some point with most of them, the set above all you need is socket or wrench ,same with the files...you could call it a repair kit. 

Almost all tap and die sets will have a taper built in to the cutters so the can start small and take off more with each turn of the tool..but I'm sure you know that 

I also have a full set of hex head bolts that can do the same job as the taps, it's the type that looks a diamond on the end of the bolts that will cut it's own thread in a drilled out hole, from 3/16 to 1 1/4" a real life saver and real cheap to buy also..you can also make your own dies by using a hard nut (grade 8 or 9 )and with a hack saw put in slots in the threads of the nut..  works just the same.


=====


BigJimAK said:


> Hey, BJ..
> 
> Now that Dan has his solution, I'd like to hijack the thread slightly to ask you the difference between the thread restoring tool and a tap&die set. I see snapon says not to use it for cutting new threads; does it lack the taper in the cutters or ??
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am sure BJ will agree that a surprising number of jobs are made easier with the rethreading set. A good example of a common use is when you take apart something that has rust on the threads. A dab of WD-40, run the restoring tap or nut and the threads are clean as a whistle and go together like silk. This does not replace a tap set but is an excellent compliment to one. Another useful item is a set of tap sockets; they are sized to fit both standard and metric taps and really speed the process. I use mine with a 1/4" air ratchet and a generous application of Tap Magic brand cutting oil.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I don't recall seeing a set of tap sockets how about a snapshot of them..or a Snap-On part number ,can't have to many Snap-On tools. my BOSS ask me what I wanted for XMAX and they may be just thing.. 

But I did buy one for me to put under the tree  and for 12.31.2011 and 1-01-2012 it will take that long to empty it.

Crystal Head Pure Spirit (by Dan Aykroyd) New Foundland Vodka 750ML

I think I'm going to make it into a lamp in Jan.2012 once it's empty  with some fiber optics stuff I have in the shop..a 1960's lamp thing..  with some red water in the glass bottle 

==



Mike said:


> I am sure BJ will agree that a surprising number of jobs are made easier with the rethreading set. A good example of a common use is when you take apart something that has rust on the threads. A dab of WD-40, run the restoring tap or nut and the threads are clean as a whistle and go together like silk. This does not replace a tap set but is an excellent compliment to one. Another useful item is a set of tap sockets; they are sized to fit both standard and metric taps and really speed the process. I use mine with a 1/4" air ratchet and a generous application of Tap Magic brand cutting oil.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, this is the set I have: TDL8, Socket Set, Tap

You can find other brands for less money but you know the deal with Snap-On...

Here is a better price for a set on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Tap-Socket-Set-8-Pc/dp/B000HT4RCQ

I will edit and add photos later today.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Thanks, I'm going to pass the link to my BOSS, it's in her price range..I think  we have a Snap-On outlet in town but she will need to get with it.. LOL...


===



Mike said:


> BJ, this is the set I have: TDL8, Socket Set, Tap
> 
> You can find other brands for less money but you know the deal with Snap-On...
> 
> I will edit and add photos later today.


----------

